# too skinny



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How much are you feeding him per day? Can you post some pictures of him? from the side and from the top. 

62 lbs is is a good weight for the average Golden. My boy never got over 62, and hovered around 58-59 his entire life. He looked good and was healthy.

Can you see your dog's ribs visibly? If you can he is too thin. If you can't see his ribs, then he is not too thin. You should be able to feel them next to the spine without pressing through a fat pad, but not easily see them. Take a look at the chart below.

View attachment Purina-Dog-Condition-Chart.pdf


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Also, a 2 year old boy isn't fully developed. Unless he is too tall (out of the standard) 62 is usually a fine weight at that age. My boy showed at 64# at that age, and settled to his adult weight of 68# at about 3-1/2 or 4. Adult male Goldens are supposed to be 65-75 pounds.
FWIW, lean dogs tend to live longer.


----------



## Yang Gao (Oct 31, 2018)

lol

my 10 month boy is 65lb... two weeks ago we got a complaint through animal control department which actually came from our neighbor, saying our dog is too skinny. He is healthy and eating well.

I feel people have seen too many over weighted dogs


----------



## Susy (Dec 7, 2018)

Our 10 month golden weighs 64 pounds. He was just at the vet last week. The doctor said that was normal for his age.


----------

